# Question on if anyone uses Alpha for their Shirts/sweats etc?



## bsgia (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so does anyone else use Alpha? Are we just messed up so much we can't get their ordering right? We call in our orders to get the best price, per their policy, but so far every order has been wrong. We have kept their 2-3 mistakes to help bulk up our "stock" and just re-order the correct to finish orders but now we're full and they STILL mess up. Who does everyone else use? Any suggestions or input is muchly appreciated!


----------

